# Word 2007 won't adjust top margin



## haf615 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm working on a research paper in Word 2007, and it's setting the top line of my text at 1in below the .5in header. I've tried changing the margins for all (right, left, bottom) to see if they will all not change, but everything but the top margin responds to the change. Anyone know what I can do to fix this?? :upset:


----------



## biz_kid1 (Jun 5, 2008)

What View are you using? Print Layout?


----------



## haf615 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, I'm in print layout, but it doesn't seem to matter. As soon as I go to print preview or even print, the top margin is still 1 inch below the header, making it 1.5 in rather than the 1 in that it needs to be.


----------



## biz_kid1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Try this...

1. Under Page Layout > Margins > Custom Margins, what are all your defaults set at? (i.e., mine are: Margins: all 1", Gutter: 0", GP: Left, Orientation: Portrait, Pages: Normal, Preview/Apply to: Whole Document) Can you reset the default here?

2. Highlight the text of the document (Ctrl+A); under the Home tab, click the arrow under the Paragraph section to open the Paragraph window - What does it say under your spacing? I like mine set as single with 0 defaults but make sure this isn't automatically forcing space into your document.

3. If it's still an issue, try turning on Style Inspector, so you can see the formatting being applied to the document: Click the Office button > Word Options > Customize > change the "Choose commands from:" drop down to "All Commands" > scroll to Style Inspector and highlight it > click Add > click OK > turn this feature on by clicking on it in the Quick Access Toolbar and inspect the settings - it may reveal something

Try these and report back results! GL!


----------



## haf615 (Aug 12, 2008)

1. Under Page Layout > Margins > Custom Margins, what are all your defaults set at? (i.e., mine are: Margins: all 1", Gutter: 0", GP: Left, Orientation: Portrait, Pages: Normal, Preview/Apply to: Whole Document) Can you reset the default here?
Those are the same default settings that I have!!! 

2. Highlight the text of the document (Ctrl+A); under the Home tab, click the arrow under the Paragraph section to open the Paragraph window - What does it say under your spacing? I like mine set as single with 0 defaults but make sure this isn't automatically forcing space into your document.
I normally have my default setting at single, but for this paper I have to have double spacing!!

3. If it's still an issue, try turning on Style Inspector, so you can see the formatting being applied to the document: Click the Office button > Word Options > Customize > change the "Choose commands from:" drop down to "All Commands" > scroll to Style Inspector and highlight it > click Add > click OK > turn this feature on by clicking on it in the Quick Access Toolbar and inspect the settings - it may reveal something 
All of the settings look the way that they are supposed to...but on the ruler in the margins, you can see that the headers are at the correct 0.5", but the text starts at 1.5".


Any other tips??


----------



## haf615 (Aug 12, 2008)

Sigh...I just realized that I'd hit enter within my header, which double spaced the header, increasing my top text margin.

Thanks for the tips for checking margins anyway!!!


----------

